# Changement de pays et de paiement



## Bruno de Malaisie (8 Mai 2021)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

J’habite en Malaisie depuis longtemps et je souhaite changer de mode de paiement et utiliser mon compte malaisien. 
J’ai bien compris qu’en changeant mon adresse, je serai sur l’AppStore malaisien. C’est l’idée
Mais…

Qu’en sera-t-il de toutes les apps que j’ai achetées dans l’AppStore français?
Seront-elles toujours sur mes iBidules?
Et question subsidiaire: 
- Qu’en sera-t-il des MAJ?
Je n’ai pas d’application fonctionnant sous forme d’abonnement, ce qui devrait simplifier. 
Merci pour vos éclairages


----------



## ericse (8 Mai 2021)

Bonjour,
Tu as raison d'être prudent, ça m'est arrivé de télécharger des App sur un autre store que le mien, et c'est assez galère pour les mise à jour ensuite. C'est peut être parce qu'elles n'étaient pas du tout dispo sur mon store, mais je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit juste ça. Peut être qu'un chat avec le support Apple te donnerait une réponse.

Beau pays que le tient, j'espère pouvoir y retourner bientôt, si le virus veut bien nous laisser voyager


----------



## les_innommables66 (8 Mai 2021)

Bonjour,

Voir ce post:





__





						AppStore US et FR
					

Bonsoir à tous  Je rentre de plusieurs années aux US où j’utilisais donc l’AppStore.  De retour en France, j’aurais besoin de certaines applications qui ne se trouvent que sur le store FRançais.  Comment faire ? Si je bascule mon compte sur l’AppStore Français, mes applications téléchargées...




					forums.macg.co
				




Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------

